# Wine Cellar



## dmay (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are some picturers of my cellar took 1 year to get completed 
http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhotos.jsp?US=0&amp;UV=152480474639_120248973605&amp;collid=414010083605&amp;page=1&amp;upload_count=7&amp;US=0&amp;UV=152480474639_120248973605


Bottle drainer from Wine Maker mag. aultered a bit
http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhotos.jsp?US=0&amp;UV=152480474639_120248973605&amp;collid=85184694205.626998973605.1208299813751&amp;page=1&amp;sort_order=0&amp;navfolderid=0&amp;folderid=0&amp;ownerid=0


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty cool, what kind of plastic carboys are those though? Do you bulk age in them?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 15, 2008)

What a creative way to make a room. Great use of space. Those look like Better Bottles to me. What kinds of wine do you have?


And Welcome to the forum. Make good use of it to share ideas like this and if you have questions, ask away and someone will get right back to you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice set up...Thanks for sharing.....Goes to show that there are so many possibilities.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2008)

I see now Appleman, I had to look at our site. Ive never seen the 3 gallon 1's before with the blue handles.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a great idea and it looks like a wonderful place to make wine.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 16, 2008)

how cool of and idea was that,wow nice,good thinking//jp


----------

